# Poland Emergency services



## EMSTAC (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

I'm looking to see how to become a medic or BLS provider in Poland as I may be moving to Gdansk, Sopot area within the next year. I am a BLS provider in the USA. My question is if I'm a BLS provider or once I complete medic school, could my certification and degree transfer over to Poland so I could apply for a job there?


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 22, 2020)

Since the standard for a Polish Paramedic is a 3 year Bachelors degree, your chances are slim to none. Additionally, Physicians staff the ambulance with a paramedic typically. 

Travel the world and you will quickly learn what a joke the initial education of American EMS actually is...


----------



## Summit (Apr 23, 2020)

Some more info, little dated https://emtlife.com/threads/ems-in-poland.20027/


----------



## Monday (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm next door country contractor slash vollie, same demands as to education here - you might, however, check for ride alongs and just beginning providers looking to staff with people, and that will accept you with current training provided you up your training with locally approved educators as working.

The field not having enough interest is quite an issue in more countries Eastern Europe side.

One other thing that helps is cultural - Americans are still looked toward with a mix of distrust and admiration as capable personnel, so as long as you act respectful and humble, you might be word of mouth presented more opportunities that official sources don't advertise.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

I feel like I'd be the butt of the joke forever if I got in with some Polish folks. My last name has a ridiculous translation in Polish.


----------



## Monday (May 6, 2020)

If it helps @DragonClaw the Poles are incredibly friendly and quick to drop the tease and mind business again, as bigger things to worry about, so not something that would stick to you long, I don't think.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 6, 2020)

Monday said:


> If it helps @DragonClaw the Poles are incredibly friendly and quick to drop the tease and mind business again, as bigger things to worry about, so not something that would stick to you long, I don't think.



If they bring Kielbasa I'll call it even.


----------



## Monday (May 7, 2020)

As in sausages?  Damn straight they will.

Even when Poland has country wide shortages of something, it's usually veggies, meat thankfully ain't that badly effected. 

And good taste, buddy.


----------

